# Overnight pub stop in Bracknell, where is it?



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Waspi tells me there has been a post about an overnight pub stop in Bracknell, but I can't seem to find it.

Help appreciated

(Vic are you there!!!)

Bryan


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Oops should be Bracknell*

Another spelling missteake


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*pub stop*

bump


----------

